# Bandlaufüberwachung an einem Kiesförderband



## volta (15 Januar 2008)

Hallo,

benötige für die Nachrüstung von ca. 10 vorhanden Kies-Förderbänder ca. 20m lang, 0,8m breit 7,5 kW Antrieb eine möglichst brutale und funktionssichere Bandlaufüberwachung.

Ein Drehzimpulsgeber an der dem Antrieb gegenüberliegenden Umlenkwalze ist nicht so gut, weil dort Überschüttungen passieren können und die Walze schon haufen Mechanik für die Spanneinrichtung hat.

Man hat mir gesagt, daß es Gummi- Laufräder gibt, die auf der Innenseite des Förderbandes mit leichter Federkraft auf den Gurt gedrückt werden und Impulse abgeben die ich bequem in einen SPS- Eingang morsen kann.
Es muß kein hochgenaues System sein, daß mit 1000 Impulse pro mm die Bewegung mist, es genügt, wenn bei Normalbetrieb alle 0.5s mal ein Impuls vorbeikommt.

Kann mir jemand sagen wo solche Dinger einsatzfertig rumliegen, weil ich die Lösung mit Gummirad und Drehimpulsgeber und vielleicht noch RS422 und Umsetzung und... und... und... einfach zu aufwändig ist und ein einfacher Reed- Kontakt schon reichen würde. 

Habe schon alle mir bekannten Hersteller und auch Google durch, ohne Ergebnis.


----------



## Sockenralf (15 Januar 2008)

Hallo,

hier Beispielsweise:

http://www.drehgeber-ab-lager.de/assets/s2dmain.html?http://www.drehgeber-ab-lager.de/



MfG


----------



## MSB (15 Januar 2008)

Also ich persönlich würde einen simplen Initiator nehmen, auf die Welle 2 Schrauben befestigt,
und schon hast du 2 Pulse / Umdrehung, was für eine derartige Überwachung absolut ausreichend sein sollte.

Die Lösung mit Inkrementalgeber, egal in welcher Form, würde ich in einen Steinverarbeitenden Betrieb niemals verwenden,
abgesehen davon wäre das ohnehin mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## vierlagig (15 Januar 2008)

MSB schrieb:


> Also ich persönlich würde einen simplen Initiator nehmen, auf die Welle 2 Schrauben befestigt,
> und schon hast du 2 Pulse / Umdrehung, was für eine derartige Überwachung absolut ausreichend sein sollte.



wenn ich das richtig lese, hat er eine solche lösung schon und will sie los werden  und meint wohl eher etwas wie das hier: http://www.meyle.de/pdf/Vertriebslinien-Siemens-Meyle-Bandwaechter-6KB4111.pdf


----------



## TommyG (19 Januar 2008)

Und

wie stehts mit einer Leistungsüberwachung? Gibt doch die Dinger mit Min/ Max Kontakt...

Gretz, Tom


----------



## AndreK (20 Januar 2008)

*Mit Ähnlichen Fällen hatte ich auch schon zu tun...*

Die Elektriker haben immer Schuld: wenns regnet, wenn zuviel auf dem Band liegt, wenn keine neuen Abstreifer montiert werden, wenn die Laufrollen nicht gewechselt werden, der Schlosser keinen Bock hat das Band ordentlich zu spannen...

Am sichersten ist meines erachtes eine Kombination aus:
Leistungsüberwachung und Drehüberwachung... wenn die Drehüberwachung, wo der Initiator auch immer sitzt, anspricht sitzt das Band schon zu.
Dann lieber noch über Wandler mit Normsignalausgang einen Grenzwerte setzen an dem die Aufgabe (Schurre, oder was weiß ich) abgeschaltet wird. Die Schurre sollte auch eine Klappe mit Gewicht haben, damit beim Auslauf der Nachlauf des Materials recht schnell abgewürgt wird.
Oder ganz einfach den Zulauf auf das Band drosseln!

Das alles ersetzt aber kein ordentlich geplantes und mechanisch einwandfreies Förderband. Betriebsleiter und Schlosser peilen das aber nach meiner Erfahrung aber nicht


----------



## MW (25 Januar 2008)

AndreK schrieb:


> Dann lieber noch über Wandler mit Normsignalausgang einen Grenzwerte setzen an dem die Aufgabe (Schurre, oder was weiß ich) abgeschaltet wird. Die Schurre sollte auch eine Klappe mit Gewicht haben, damit beim Auslauf der Nachlauf des Materials recht schnell abgewürgt wird.
> Oder ganz einfach den Zulauf auf das Band drosseln!


 
Und wenn dann die mechanik schwergängiger wird oder der Motor langsam in rente gehen will, wird die Fördermenge reduziert und womöglich merkt das nicht mal einer.

Das mit dem Wandler is ja schön und gut, aber eine simple Laufüberwachung mit INI o.ä. reicht da meiner Meinung nach völlig aus.



> weil dort Überschüttungen passieren können und die Walze schon haufen Mechanik für die Spanneinrichtung hat.


 
 Jeder Schlosser und Elektriker findet dafür ne einfache lösung zb. Gehäuse drum bauen !!! 
oder versuchen Überschüttungen zu vermeiden


----------



## AndreK (25 Januar 2008)

*Leider hat die Mechanik dort...*

... einen sehr unangenehmen Eigenwillen.

So ein Band rutscht schlagartig durch. Dann ist die Abschaltung der Aufgabe zu spät denn es liegt zuviel drauf und du bekommst das volle Band auch nicht mehr zum anlaufen. Der Personaleinsatz und der Zeitausfall ist enorm. Habe selber als Elektriker in einem Kalksandsteinwerk und Betonwerk gearbeitet und kann da ein Lied von singen oder Buch drüber schreiben.:???:
Da kommt auch schon mal, bei steilen Bändern, trotz Rücklaufsperre alles zurück.

Dann lieber zusätzlich analog den Strom abfragen und den Schwellwert selber setzt. Wobei das ja auch so eine Sache ist, einen Asynchronmotor über Strom auf Auslastung abzufragen.
Aber auch dort wird man dem Elektriker ständig auf die Pelle rücken weil nicht genug gefördert wird. Man hat durch Temperatur, Feuchtigkeit, Eis, Gurt+ Abstreiferzustand ständig wechselnde Verhältnisse.
Am allerbesten aber ist noch eine ordentliche Spannkonstruktion im Untergurt einzusetzen und mal nachzuschauen ob die Gummibeschichtung auf der Treibrolle i.O. ist, wenn überhaupt eine drauf ist. Metall und Förderband (also Gummi direkt auf der Trommel) in Zusammenspiel mit Feuchtigkeit ist schon mal panne...

Aber das kostet Geld, da ist dann erstmal immer der Elektriker schuld...


----------

